# Regular Season Game 55 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (23-31) vs. Golden State Warriors (24-29)*​*Friday, February 24, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​






vs.







*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*WARRIORS*




































Fisher / Richardson / Pietrus / Murphy / Foyle​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to action Friday night when they host the Golden State Warriors. Houston (23-31) is coming off a 106-102 win Wednesday night against the Los Angeles Clippers at Toyota Center. Golden State (24-29) lost its first game after the All-Star Break 102-77 against the Kings in Sacramento Tuesday.
> 
> Warriors star guard Baron Davis has missed the last three games with a sprained right ankle, but the Warriors were struggling on the road even before Davis went down. Their loss to the Kings Tuesday was their eighth defeat in their last nine games outside of Oakland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OK we should win this one with both Yao and T-Mac healty. Is Fitch playing? I want to see what he has. Headband guys, expecting everyone wears it in every game from now on. Let's go Rockets!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

deanchueng said:


> OK we should win this one with both Yao and T-Mac healty. Is Fitch playing? I want to see what he has. Headband guys, expecting everyone wears it in every game from now on. Let's go Rockets!


Wouldn't that be a fast turn around if he was traded today and play tomorrow? But, I too would like to see how Fitch does in a Rockets uniform. It's been a few years, but he and Bogans worked well together at UK.. may be a nice sight to see them together again and a hopefully be a good way to give Skip and TMac some needed relief off the bench.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

One big thing going for Houston is the fact that Baron won't be playing.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jworth said:


> One big thing going for Houston is the fact that Baron won't be playing.


The way we're playing, I wouldn't be afraid even if he was playing.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> The way we're playing, I wouldn't be afraid even if he was playing.


 The way Yao is playing, you mean.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we're going to lose


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> we're going to lose


 What optimism.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> we're going to lose


 :eek8: Wrong forum buddy... you want to post that in the GS forum.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the headbands give them good luck :biggrin:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> One big thing going for Houston is the fact that Baron won't be playing.


Another big thing going for the Rockets is the they got Gerald Fitch! LOL!!! Seriously, if DWes continues to shoot it well and Yao and TMac do what they do then I look for another "W".

I am still a pessimist at this point. I will be much more hyped if I look back at this team within the next month or so and say "WOW! we have won 14 of our last 17 games." Until then I'm on the fence.

Always a fan just not very hyped right now.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We will win. 

Go TMAC and Yao!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, and get that win!!! I put a bet of 8000 points on the Rockets win!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Oh, and get that win!!! I put a bet of 8000 points on the Rockets win *by more than 7 points*!!!


fixed.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, thanks Pimped. 
GO HOUSTON AND TMAC!!!

Especially with those TMAC 5's, cuz I got a pair yesterday.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> What optimism.


you guys are going to lose he is right. :clap:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Practice_Recap_022406-169580-822.html

No McGrady


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

oh f***!!!!

Somebody died in his family...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

if we can contain the warriors from chunking up 3's left and right. Then we should win


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao won't be able to do anything if he is tripled and doubled, Bogans and Wesley need to make some outside shots. Wesley in particular tends to suck if the rest of the team isn't shooting well.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

oh god, this means bowen is gonna get minutes, doesnt it.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> you guys are going to lose he is right. :clap:


 You're just being a homer. And I'm saying this after the fact that T-Mac won't be there.

By the way, is this on CCTV-5?


----------



## banjoken (Jan 21, 2006)

man i can't view the game on ppstream, and running it on internet exploer never works, it just stucks at 0%. anyone know how to solve this problem


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

banjoken said:


> man i can't view the game on ppstream, and running it on internet exploer never works, it just stucks at 0%. anyone know how to solve this problem


What is ppstream?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Not giving the ball to Yao enough. Especially Bogans, who actually looks like a good player. Both sides are running. Yao's going to get tired.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> You're just being a homer. And I'm saying this after the fact that T-Mac won't be there.
> 
> By the way, is this on CCTV-5?


yes


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Is it just me or does Bogans look like he's gotten away with a travel/carry three or four times already?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

banjoken said:


> man i can't view the game on ppstream, and running it on internet exploer never works, it just stucks at 0%. anyone know how to solve this problem


hope this thread can do u some help:

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212152


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Jon Barry!

forgot how bald he was


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao has become such a better rebounder, almost a double-double in half time again!

Seems he benefited a lot from the time off.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

banjoken said:


> man i can't view the game on ppstream, and running it on internet exploer never works, it just stucks at 0%. anyone know how to solve this problem


Okay this is what i did, on the ppstream thing, click on the link or the right hand side where it's showing the ad for tonight's game (if you can read chinese i think it says like forum and discussion or something like that) it will open up explore window, from there you can click on CCTV 5, worked for me. 

why is no one posting here, we winning

OT: is it me or did everyone's rep power just went up insanely? and what are those green blocks for? how come some people have a reppower of 0 but 7 little green block, well just wondering

GO ROCKETS


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> we're going to lose


geez guys it is called reverse psychollogy *DUH*


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Wow, i just watched the entire all-star game in 8 mins on CCTV 5, NICE!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> OT: is it me or did everyone's rep power just went up insanely? and what are those green blocks for? how come some people have a reppower of 0 but 7 little green block, well just wondering


I don't know much about that but Pimp Out is an expert on this :wink:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tone wone said:


> Jon Barry!
> 
> forgot how bald he was


lol


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

the warriors is denying any touch for Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jump ball between Yao and Fisher, Fisher won


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I like what Yao is playing lately, Double Double already. Getting aggressive for the rebound. Great work Bing Man.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I don't know much about that but Pimp Out is an expert on this :wink:


yeah, he got like 240 and i only have 3!! (okay i see 5 in User CP, but only seeing 3 here) anyway, considering I am a alumni of his and how us longhorns always help each other out.... hint hint.

Bogan is doing a great job on D, Yao better win this jump ball against fisher!!!

No... he didn't....


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

how was that not a charge!!?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Jamez52637 said:


> yeah, he got like 240 and i only have 3!! (okay i see 5 in User CP, but only seeing 3 here) anyway, considering I am a alumni of his and how us longhorns always help each other out.... hint hint.
> 
> Bogan is doing a great job on D, Yao better win this jump ball against fisher!!!
> 
> No... he didn't....


well you only have 155 posts over the last like 9 month, what do you want me to do. i generally just pick one or two popular threads and rep everyone in there once or twice. and where do you think the difference from 3 to 5 came from.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> Yao better win this jump ball against fisher!!!
> 
> No... he didn't....


actually the ref tossed the ball directly above Fisher's head, nice job,ref


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im just reading the box scores, and how many jump balls were there?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> the warriors is denying any touch for Yao.


The Rockets need to recognise they're only fronting Yao; there's no defender behind him. The only time anybody tried to throw a lob pass over the front defender Yao got an And-1.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bogans is making a big impact as a sub for T-Mac. Kieth has made so smart shots, getting the rebounds ans some assists. Nice Trade.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i would just like to congratulate gumby. tmac isnt playing and ryan bowen didnt start. i think we are making progress here.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> well you only have 155 posts over the last like 9 month, what do you want me to do. i generally just pick one or two popular threads and rep everyone in there once or twice. and where do you think the difference from 3 to 5 came from.



Haha, yeah i'm kidding man, i spend most of my time reading here, you won't believe how much time i spend on this website, but i do it mainly at work, which means I can't log in to post (that's what happenes when you are outa school and working 14 hours a day. god i miss Gregory)

I'm loving this game, everyone is playing hard, and we are playing at a pretty fast pace.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> im just reading the box scores, and how many jump balls were there?


Two, one is between Yao and fisher and another is between Deke and Fisher.

I am watching this game on TV while Jamez52637 is watching the game via ppstream on which the game is delayed for about 2 mins, so we were actually talking about the same jumpball :wink:


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> The Rockets need to recognise they're only fronting Yao; there's no defender behind him. The only time anybody tried to throw a lob pass over the front defender Yao got an And-1.


Or get a TO, most of the time it seems like Yao isn't fast enough to turn and make a move before the guy comes up behind him, he has most problem when he's fronted


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Two, one is between Yao and fisher and another is between Deke and Fisher.
> 
> I am watching this game on TV while Jamez52637 is watching the game via ppstream on which the game is delayed for about 2 mins, so we were actually talking about the same jumpball :wink:


Fisher is not shooting that great tonight but he can hustle. Good game. both without their top player.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Just 75 secs into the 4th, our lead is gone.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Two, one is between Yao and fisher and another is between Deke and Fisher.
> 
> I am watching this game on TV while Jamez52637 is watching the game via ppstream on which the game is delayed for about 2 mins, so we were actually talking about the same jumpball :wink:


well i saw y'all talking about the yao-fisher one and the box score said there was a fisher-howard one a fisher-bogans one so im guessing yahoo, the site that had howard leading the teams in blocks, its just wrong.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

This is not good... 

WHAT IS GOING ON, are they tired???


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

12-0 Run as of 7:41 left. come on Rockets. put that ball in the basket. stop making bad attempts.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> well you only have 155 posts over the last like 9 month, what do you want me to do. i generally just pick one or two popular threads and rep everyone in there once or twice. and where do you think the difference from 3 to 5 came from.


I just try to repp everyone who has something positive, or constructive to add to the topic


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

deanchueng said:


> Bogans is making a big impact as a sub for T-Mac. Kieth has made so smart shots, getting the rebounds ans some assists. Nice Trade.


I agree, it seems as if bogans was a really good pick up. I like his attitude, and what he brings to the table game wise


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

okay this is ugly...

but gota love how Hayes is hustling]

I think JVG put too much stress on the player when they are down.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Ming 20 rebs? Hope Rockets win this one


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Head got ice in his vien..


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao Ming 20 rebs? Hope Rockets win this one


wow really? is that a carear high?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao ming, 20/20.


its too bad hes soft and cant rebound


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yao has a 20/20 game tonight
:clap: :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Jamez52637 said:


> wow really? is that a carear high?


hes had 20/20 games before

it was 22 vs phoenix last year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yao ming, 20/20.
> 
> 
> its too bad hes soft and cant rebound


LOL you beat me to it!

Camby this and Shaq that...
No, its YAO!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao rushes those shots too much.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yao ming, 20/20.
> 
> 
> its too bad hes soft and cant rebound


Yeah man, so overrated... what was rockets thinking

okay this is better not a blocking foul


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Big shot Juwan...yeah!!!


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao rushes those shots too much.


yeah i agree, seems like when he's shots is not falling, he start to try too hard, thinking too much about his shot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gosh, this golden state team lives and dies by the 3pt line...


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

nice bloc shot by yao on MIKe D


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Big shot Juwan...yeah!!!


okay how did you do that?!


is CCTV lagging?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> okay how did you do that?!
> 
> 
> is CCTV lagging?


no, it's just ppstream that is lagging.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Why didn't Wesley give the damn ball to Yao? Yao Ming had great post position and Wesley completely ignored him, wth?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> no, it's just ppstream that is lagging.


hmm okay, i'm closeing this page, in case someone shouts out the final score before it's over on PP


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Why didn't Wesley give the damn ball to Yao? Yao Ming had great post position and Wesley completely ignored him, wth?


a guard ignores yao and you act shocked?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

whats the deal, yahoo or NBA.com cant seem to update their box score lately...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WE win! FFFFFFF! :curse:

Yao stepped out and JRich took a horrible shot.

First win without TMAC


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

we win!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

phew!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

nice to finally get a win without tmac.

with the way yao has been playing lately, we shouldn't be losing many games at all. he drops 29 and 15 and then follows it up with 22 and 21. i wish i was that soft.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Y. Ming 8-19FG 6-7FT 4OREB 17DREB 21TREB 2BLK 22PTS


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Excellent... absolutely excellent defense by Yao down the stretch. As I've said before, haters should go end their lives. Seriously.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

nice win without t-mac and my reverse psychollogy worked :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

thats a new career high in DRebs

i guess i will have to forgive them for not covering the spread


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> nice win without t-mac and my reverse psychollogy worked :banana:


In that case, we will lose every single game from here on out. :clap:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Its so shamefull how nobody other than Tmac can feed Yao, I was going crazy, yelling all over the place when everyone was constantly ingoring Yao. 

I don't expect to have my voice tomorrow...


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

here we go guys, think about:

MLB, Astros -> bad start, best player injured -> World Series
NFL, Steelers -> bad start, injuries -> SuperBowl
NBA, Rockert-> bad start, best player(s) injured, + many many other injuries -> huh huh, see where I'm getting at...

sorry, i don't watch NHL

This is the year of the DOG (underdog baby)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao had a great game, and so did Howard. Bogans did his part, making a great role in the team. Wesly is a little bit off, but is alright. Alston is need T-Mac to increase his assist, which is not a very good sign, but keep improving. Bowen has less than a minute and have no record, JVG finally realized he didnt need to use his "secret weapon." First win without T-Mac, good sign. Hope you get better T-Mac, god bless you. Nice job Head, for getting everyone involved but still need to work on that jump shot. Good Job Rockets.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Jamez52637 said:


> here we go guys, think about:
> 
> MLB, Astros -> bad start, best player injured -> World Series
> NFL, Steelers -> bad start, injuries -> SuperBowl
> ...


oh yeah I feel you, we are getting somewhere. Give me the ring. lol :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Bogans did a great job on Richardson late


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Jamez52637 said:


> here we go guys, think about:
> 
> sorry, i don't watch NHL
> 
> This is the year of the DOG (underdog baby)


well cause there was no NHL last year....so i guess your theory stands ground even better :cheers:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

JVG and Wesley damn near cost us the win tonight, though


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Alston, Wesley and Head played like crap. I like Alston, but he's got to stop with the out-of-control drives. And he has to pass to Yao earlier. Hesitation isn't good. As for Head -- I don't know why you guys love him so much. He got a bunch of assists today, but he is about as natural a playmaker as Steve Francis. And he can't pass into the post.

We've got to stop having Yao set screens on the perimeter in the fourth quarter. Part of it is his fault. He must have been tired, but he just submitted to the defense at the end. Great game for him overall, though. Dominant on both ends of the floor for the most part.

Bogans can play. I like his energy. Same with Chuck Hayes. But, man, Jason Richardson is awesome.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i didnt see the game but it said Wesley took a runner with 7 seconds left but he couldve just run the clock down, can someone enlighten me please


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Alston did great early in the game. He ran the pick and roll with Howard like a natural.

Wesley's shots werent dropping and he was overmatched by JRich.

Head played good defense and got a key steal late in the game. I like his confidence in taking the big shots. The game-tying three showed good poise.

Yao played hard tonight. I love the effort he was giving on the glass on on defense. His offense was unstoppable until the rest of the Rockets stopped passing it into the post and getting him good position.

Bogans made two bone-headed passes late in the fourth for back-to-back turnovers. He shouldn't have made the same pass to Lu, JRich read that pass way before it happened and JVG tore into Ke-Bo for it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> i didnt see the game but it said Wesley took a runner with 7 seconds left but he couldve just run the clock down, can someone enlighten me please


no, there would still be some secs left even if he had dribbled the shot clock off and we only led by 2 at that time so we had to make one more shot to seal the win. However he completely ignored Yao when Yao had great post position


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

I am just glad we won, know lets get orlando!!!!!


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

Great performance by YAO!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yahooo!!!!
We won, and I won 16000 points!!!! 

Off to Orlando and the playoffs...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao was just dominant, that's all there is to it. He slowed down offensively in the late third quarter and fourth quarter, but he made two free throws when we needed them, and on defense he never stopped grabbing the rebounds and challenging shots, especially the last one that Richardson took.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Okay I'm gonna listen to my new Madonna cd for the rest of our season LOL. She's the secret weapon why didn't I think of it sooner? I kept playing "Hung UP" and then Yao would rip down another board. Let's all thank Madonna for her contribution... :clap: 

I actually thought Rafer played fine until the Warriors started figuring out our scheme, what a mystery? No Tmac, they're gonna try to feed Yao? Wow, that's hard to get.LOL Then Lu came in and really lifted us up with Yao and Juwan. Again, everytime I start getting down on Howard he pulls off something like that, super clutch shooting, couldn't hit anything in the first half, but he and Lu made the shots in second half. Kudos for being Clutch in Clutch City.

Must give an honorable mention to the start that Rafer and Bogans got us off to, running the floor really makes a difference for us. When we get into the offense with quickhitters it really flows. 

Yao Ming is so soft, about as soft as David Robinson was when he dropped 71 pts on the Warriors his MVP season! He was like a big man possessed by Bill Russell, boxing out, recovering defensively, intimidating, and scoring! YaoMazing :clap: Let's get Hung Up for about 20 more wins...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Yahooo!!!!
> We won, and I won 16000 points!!!!
> 
> Off to Orlando and the playoffs...


no you didnt


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> no you didnt


LOL I think someone doesn't understand the spread process!!


----------

